

Readers absorb less on Kindles than on paper, study finds - chanux
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/aug/19/readers-absorb-less-kindles-paper-study-plot-ereader-digitisation

======
cauterized
There's no indication in the article whether it was conducted with e-paper
Kindles or the Kindle Fire. It's already well known that reading on computer
screens decreases retention, so it seems like that might factor into a test
with tablets too.

~~~
chanux
_" the haptic and tactile feedback of a Kindle does not provide the same
support for mental reconstruction of a story as a print pocket book does"_

This suggests Kindle Fire or Paperwhite, I guess.

~~~
cauterized
Why do you think it suggests that? (I'm not super familiar with the feature
sets of Kindle models, but none of the above suggests LCD or backlighting.)

I'm mostly curious whether these results would be the same with an e-ink
screen as with an LCD. I believe the paperwhite is front-lit e-ink, BTW.

